# PT 709 pinky mag extension?



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone been able to find a magazine extension for the 709? Mine shoots like a dream so far, not quite 100 rounds AND no ftf's or jams yet! I'm shooting the WWB 115gr FMJ. I would appreciate any help on finding a mag extension. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

We used the extension for a Kel Tec PF-9. Fits on the Taurus mags like it was made for it. Just slip off the Taurus floor plate and slip on the Kel Tec one. The extension costs about $10 each. Here is a pic:










I know it kind of looks funky, but it works great. The no problem with functionality of the weapon. We put one on both magazines. The way it kind of sits back gives both my wife and something to wrap our pinky around. It does not add anything to the print of the weapon for concealed carry. My wife carries it at 3 o'clock in a Kholster IWB rig. I have carried it a couple of times as well.

Marty


----------



## fprevos (Apr 5, 2011)

*I am in the process of casting PT 709 Magazine Extensions.*

After I have about 10 done I will sell them on Ebay. The process to make these is somewhat extensive and I am still considering how much to charge for each one. The few sample pieces that I have completed (I am just finishing the cosmetic details) fit very well and are similar to the one in the photo. If anyone has any questions please post them here. I suspect I will start selling them on Ebay in about a week.
Thanks,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The most difficult part of a concealed pistol to hide is its handle.
That's why your pistol's handle is short.
If you add an extension, you'll make the gun harder to hide.

Better might be to learn to shoot without an extension. Instead, curl your little finger under the bottom of the pistol's grip, adding upward support. Grip the gun tightly to help control recoil.

Practice by dry-firing, to make doing it automatic.


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Pearce Grips makes a slide on pinky extension. You can buy them at Cheaper Than Dirt for $6.35.


----------

